# MIB II backup camera install



## AirWrench (Jul 4, 2002)

Anybody install a backup camera (preferable the VW OEM badge camera) in a Beetle with the MIB II audio system? Or an aftermarket one?

Looking for part numbers and comments/observations.

Thanks!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

AirWrench said:


> Anybody install a backup camera (preferable the VW OEM badge camera) in a Beetle with the MIB II audio system? Or an aftermarket one?
> 
> Looking for part numbers and comments/observations.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't installed one, but I've looked into the procedure. On the good side, VW has done away with the annoying RGBS camera, and is now using a standard RCA style camera. There is a small plugin that attaches to the MIB2 connector, where the signal line attaches. Let me see if I can't find the adapter I was looking at when I was considering retrofitting MIB2 into my 2015...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MIB...For-VW-Golf-VI-Jetta-5-6-MK5/32686619988.html

This plugs into the MIB2 connector, and the OEM backup camera plugs into the RCA end. Simple and cheap compared to the previous generation.


----------



## DarExc (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, I added a OEM badge cam to my wife's 2015 Beetle, part number is 5C3-827-469-K-ULM


----------



## AirWrench (Jul 4, 2002)

So it looks like the OEM camera badge (it seems to be labelled an "actuator" ) and the adapter are 2 pieces of the system.

Is there already a harness in the hatch, or is there a harness that needs to be found?

Thx!


----------

